# Halloween Beers



## Wagon (Sep 22, 2009)

My party theme is "Welcome to Earth". The theme is based off of a Joe Diffie song, called Third Rock from the Sun. Anyway, that is why I will be buying some Hefeweizen UFO beer. The UFO stands for Unfiltered Offering. But, just to mix it up a little, I have ordered a bottle of Dan Akyroid's Crystal Skull vodka. I have been trying to locate some black vodka for drinks, and I just picked up two bottles of wine, and will be getting some more from my "assistant". The wines are Evil, Pure Evil, and *****. Those are going to be the party favors/trophies, for best costume, etc. 
When I was at the liquor store, they had a ton of that stuff at the counter. The woman told me that they didn't have black vodka, but last year they had blood vodka or something called Vampire Vodka. They also had the 7 Deadly Sins wine. There is alot out there for us that like to fuel the party!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Dixie Blackened Voodoo Lager - Dixie Brewing Co. - BeerAdvocate

Just had this along with two pumpkin ales (disappointing) and the Blackened Voodoo was AWESOME. Label and name are pretty cool too. 

Tried the Dogfish Punkin Ale... too bitter with hardly any hint of pumpkin flavor. Better room temp than cold, tho not by much. Expected MUCH better considering the reviews. 

Buffalo Bill's Pumpkin Ale - better than the Dogfish due to the fact that it DIDN'T have a bitter taste - but it was just barely pumpkin-y. Tasted like a light beer... disappointing. 

Pumpkin Ale - BeerAdvocate


I'm now on the hunt for this one:
Schlafly Pumpkin Ale - Saint Louis Brewery / Schlafly Tap Room - BeerAdvocate

REALLY wanted to do a pumpkin ale this year, so I'm hoping my liquor store that specializes in microbrews and oddities will get it in...AND that it's good.


----------



## Zeltino (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm looking for some Night Owl Pumpkin Ale. In Richmond,VA. Anyone have any idea where my best chance of finding this is? It seems to have really good ratings, and I'd like to find this!


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Check with DuClaw. They have a large variety of microbrews with very interesting names. Although a lot of them are seasonal. 

Just to name a couple:
Bad Moon Porter, Devil's Milk, hellrazer, blackout, mayhem, mysterium. There is serveral suppliers in Maryland. If your nearby you can go in and sample what they have on tap. 

: : : DuClaw Brewing Company : : : Beers : : :

I love their Naked fish. It comes out in the winter though.


----------



## spooky little girl (Aug 22, 2006)

My all time favorite Beer PERIOD, is Gritty's Halloween Ale. Comes from Maine so you west coast people might never get a chance to see it


----------

